# They are picking on the B/SOTL across the pond again



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/politics/7247470.stm

Lets hope this BS goes away...some of my friends have started calling Britain the Nanny state...with crap like this...I can believe it...

Furthermore...lets hope our own Gov't doesn't get any ideas from this crap...


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:lol: Tell me about it, I heard it on the radio today!! I dont think £10 a year will stop me from smoking tho! But its a bitch if they do introduce it!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you see the advert on there for Smoke on Trent!! Thats where I live :lol:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

OK...heres a theory...maybe it can be looked at a license to smoke...I understand thats its not just yet, but If I have a liense to carry a gun, then its not outside of realistic expectations that I may actually have a gun...and I certainly can carry one when the average joe cannot. What if it morphs into something like...i have a license to smoke and I can participate in a smoke in an area otherwise prohibited by the average joe...

Well its more of a what if...but what if?


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> OK...heres a theory...maybe it can be looked at a license to smoke...I understand thats its not just yet, but If I have a liense to carry a gun, then its not outside of realistic expectations that I may actually have a gun...and I certainly can carry one when the average joe cannot. What if it morphs into something like...i have a license to smoke and I can participate in a smoke in an area otherwise prohibited by the average joe...
> 
> Well its more of a what if...but what if?


I think mrgatoroman maybe onto something here?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> OK...heres a theory...maybe it can be looked at a license to smoke...I understand thats its not just yet, but If I have a liense to carry a gun, then its not outside of realistic expectations that I may actually have a gun...and I certainly can carry one when the average joe cannot. What if it morphs into something like...i have a license to smoke and I can participate in a smoke in an area otherwise prohibited by the average joe...
> 
> Well its more of a what if...but what if?


Hmmmm, well it would be pretty cool if it allowed us 'smokers' to smoke indoors. Because at the moment we cant smoke in any confined public space!! But knowin the British government like I do. Its just another way to cream money!! :lol:


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

mrgatorman said:


> OK...heres a theory...maybe it can be looked at a license to smoke...I understand thats its not just yet, but If I have a liense to carry a gun, then its not outside of realistic expectations that I may actually have a gun...and I certainly can carry one when the average joe cannot. What if it morphs into something like...i have a license to smoke and I can participate in a smoke in an area otherwise prohibited by the average joe...
> 
> Well its more of a what if...but what if?


In Texas, there are too many places CHL holders can't go with a handgun. If the numerous restrictions were to apply to cigars also, this wouldn't help much. I'm for expanding where a CHL holder can carry (ANYWHERE he/she is allowed to go), but the cigar license seems a bit outlandish.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Well in Florida a carry pemit allows you to carry everywhere except schools, federal buildings and planes. Obviously these are state regulated. And in Florida, you can smoke in restaurants/bars allowing it. Its not as regulated here as it is in other states. 

But I guess my point is that there may be a time don the line that a License to smoke paves a way for smokers to actually enjoy the smoke when he otherwise may not be able to. 

For the record...I do believe that the above article is crap as it stands now. But I wonde if it can morph into something positive...Im realistic and know that it may never happen like that, but they thought the world was flat too.


----------

